# I'm starting my cart :)



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

The gas prices are getting crazy, the huge earthquake hit japan and a sunami so prices are probably not going down anytime soon. 

I don't want to go into panic mode, but I would like to be prepared for what ever happens. So my plans for a pony cart are in the works, I have a miniature mare that is broke to drive and a 1 year old mini donkey that will be ready to start light training. I just don't have a good cart and don't have any money to spend on one either. So I'm gathering supplies from whats laying around the farm and my brother said he would do the welding for me. If anyone has plans suggestions etc... they are greatly appreciated I'm basically trying to build one off of a picture with a few measurements for the shafts and how tall off the ground it should be. 

Oh and I'm in need of a harness, anyone make your own? I have some nylon laying around, and if I manage to get my bucks sold (not looking so good) I'll buy a nice one.

I'm pretty excited about it though. #1 it will be fun and #2 if we can't afford gas or have access to it, I'll have some transportation :dance:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

super cool! send photos!
M.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see your project.....it is best to keep busy with times like these... :hug: :thumb:


----------

